# Lids - JEWEL and KAN'T KRACK



## Bottles R Us (Aug 2, 2011)

I bought 3 lids for $1 at and antique store. There were these 2 lids, which I do not have jars for, and an Improved Gem with the ring, which is one my Gem jar now. I was wondering if you could tell me a bit about these lids: How old are they, what are they worth, and what do their jars look like?

 Here's the Jewel:


----------



## Bottles R Us (Aug 2, 2011)

The Kant Krack lid. It says it was patented on Feb. 25, but I can't make out the year due to weak embossing. It's also bigger than a typical jar lid, too big for a Crown ring.

 Bottles R Us


----------



## Bottles R Us (Aug 3, 2011)

SOMEBODY MUST KNOW ABOUT THESE LIDS! Please, give me some information. I don't know anything about them.

 Bottles R Us


----------



## digginthedog (Aug 3, 2011)

The KANT KRACK lid is patd 23 09- and are pretty common- it goes to a SKO QUEEN TRADEMARK WIDE MOUTH ADJUSTABLE-pt-qt are $3-5- may go to other jars as well- the JEWEL lid goes to a JEWEL JAR- pt-qt $8-10, half gallons are extremely rare ! JB


----------



## junkyard jack (Aug 3, 2011)

Purchase a copy of "Red Book No.10 The Collector's Guide to Old Fruit Jars". 
 Visit the following site for info about the book:
 REDBOOKJARS.COM
 All of your questions will be answered if you purchase this book. It is a wealth of valuable information & is the #1 guide book in the Fruit Jar collecting world.


----------

